# Hoochie Poochie Halter Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I was driving home yesterday and I was thinking of this design. I got home and started with making a pattern. I was up till 2 am (well, some of that time was watching a movie) and got it mostly finished. I am going to add some silver studs, but didn't have any - so I have to go buy them today!!! 

I know it's not done yet, but wanted opinions anyway! Thanks!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

More pics!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

oops, here they are.....


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Traci, That is so adorable!! I love the style of it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love the style too! I haven't been around much lately - are you selling these??


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats brill


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes, I am selling them. I can also make a matching leash to go with it. The dress is $25 and $35 for the dress & leash! The dress has a d-ring for the leash, too. I have alot of other outfits I can show you. If your interested in seeing more - just pm me! I am working on getting my website up - just takes a little time! 

I really like this outfit - I think it will look much better when I add the silver studs! 

Thanks!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's too cute! Can't wait to see it with the silver studs! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love the name lol :wink: 


it's really cute!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's going to make the boys crazy in that one   

kisses nat


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats a great dress!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cute idea!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I honestly wasn't sure I liked it until I saw it on Mia. Now I think it's sensational! That bear does not do it justice. :lol:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

That is the cutest little dress!! I love it!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

very cute


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Thats great - really pretty and adorable. It looks great!!!


----------

